# High School Mascots



## bookslover (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a question, just for fun.

Did your high school have a mascot? What was it?

My high school (Long Beach Polytechnic Senior High School in Long Beach, California) had a jackrabbit as it's mascot! That's right - a *jackrabbit*, of all things. Not particularly macho or threatening (to sports opponents) as a mascot.

(On the other hand, my high school has, over the decades, sent more football players to the NFL than any other high school in the country - including all those rabid football schools in Texas and Oklahoma.)

So, what was _your_ high school's mascot?

PS: The question is inspired by watching an episode of the sitcom "The Middle," where the local high school's mascot is the Thundering Hens. Heh.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 20, 2011)

The Austin High Black Bears GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Stargazer65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nighthawks.

Come out at dusk. Characterized by an erratic and jerky flight. Eat bugs. Bat wannabees, lol.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2011)

I attended 3 High Schools (two because of consolidation and one because of moving.)

Washington Irving Hilltoppers View attachment 2385

Robert C. Byrd (yes, that guy) High School Flying Eagles







Pocahontas County High School Warriors


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 20, 2011)

Oak Ridge Pioneers - the mascot, Willie, is a coonskin-clad 'pioneer':
View attachment 2387


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 20, 2011)

bulldogs.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 20, 2011)

Eagles


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tigers


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 20, 2011)

Texans. Yosemite Sam was our mascot


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 20, 2011)

Central Gwinnett Black Knights


----------



## Andres (Oct 20, 2011)

I graduated from Abilene Cooper High School in 1998. We were the Cougars!!! 

When I went to Cooper this was our logo.
View attachment 2390

Unfortunately a few years ago, the school was forced to change the logo because it was too similar to Washington State's. Here is the new logo, which I still am not a big fan of. 

View attachment 2391

My junior year we lost in the Class 5A state championship game. The quarterback that beat us was Drew Brees. I also played with Dominic Rhodes. My senior year we lost in the state quarterfinals. It still stings...


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 20, 2011)

Central High Lancers (which generally was portrayed by a teen in the kiddie armor you see at the dollar store)


----------



## Tim (Oct 20, 2011)

All the mascots of my schools from high school to my universities to my present employment at a university:

Panthers
Tigers
Vikes (Vikings)
Crimson Tide (but, really it is an elephant, isn't it?)
Tigers (different)
Eagles


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 20, 2011)

My list including post-graduation employment

Wolves (Coupeville, WA, to 9th grade)
Wildcats (Oak Harbor, WA, rest of HS)
Fighting Missionaries (yes,that's right! Whitman College, undergrad)
Wildcats (Northwestern, grad school)
Buckeyes (OSU, 1st post-doc employer)
Big Red (Cornell, 2nd post-doc employer)
Norse (current - and the local HS is the Vikings)


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine were the McCutcheon Mavericks.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 20, 2011)

Tigers. I saw a bumper sticker today for the Salamanders. Huh? We will, we will slime you!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2011)

The W.P. Daniel High School Bulldogs


----------



## JML (Oct 20, 2011)

Wildcats


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 20, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Tigers. I saw a bumper sticker today for the Salamanders. Huh? We will, we will slime you!



That reminded me that we have a town about thirty miles from my house that's school and mascot is the Frankfurt Hotdogs! Not the most intimidating.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 2394

Speedway Sparkplugs. I think we were voted one of the worst mascots in the nation. But hey, we are the racing capital of the world.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 20, 2011)

Harding Academy Wildcats: Searcy, Arkansas
View attachment 2395


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 20, 2011)

MLCOPE2 said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > Tigers. I saw a bumper sticker today for the Salamanders. Huh? We will, we will slime you!
> ...



Daniel and I were talking about that when we went by Frankfort on the way back from hearing Dr. Strange at MVDM's Church. The Frankfort Hotdogs. LOL
View attachment 2397
View attachment 2396View attachment 2396


----------



## Rufus (Oct 20, 2011)

Hillsboro Hillcats!


----------



## Edward (Oct 20, 2011)

Blue Devils. Baptist preacher didn't have any problem with that, but he did when the class a few years ahead of me chose a Beetles song for graduation.

Next town over from where I live now had to change the mascot and re-paint the water tower when they were overrun with newcomers. Seems like some folks who weren't from around those parts were offended by the Frisco Coons.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 20, 2011)

Edward, I'm amazed my school has still hung on to "Black Knights," given today's climate.


----------



## Herald (Oct 20, 2011)

The Kearny Kardinals. Our mascot was, you guessed it, a cardinal.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 20, 2011)

Black Hawks. Story is the AD went to the Art Department back in the day and asked them to create a Blackhawk (Indian) logo- similar to Chicago Blackhawks. The Art people created a Black Hawk.View attachment 2398

Although I did not go there I think my favorite is the North East High School Grapepickers (Erie, PA)
View attachment 2399


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 20, 2011)

The mascot helps with the unexpected pronunciation of Kearny... something i learned the hard way in Kearny at a restaurant while driving out west


----------



## Jack K (Oct 20, 2011)

Shiprock Chieftains. When 98% of the student body is Native American, your mascot can be an Indian chieftain and no one complains you're being insensitive.

View attachment 2400


Then there's my graduate school. The Wake Forest Demon Deacons. It used to be just "Deacons" but someone decided that sounded too tame, so they came up with "Demon Deacons." Huh?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2011)

The best mascot ever?

Both in West Virginia...

The Man High School Hillbillies and the Poca Dots.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 21, 2011)

Since we also seem to be doing all-time favorites, someone has to mention the Kewpies of Hickman High in Columbia, Missouri. I didn't go there, but I did my undergrad in that town at Missouri (boringly, the Tigers).

View attachment 2401


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 21, 2011)

Pasco Pirates from Dade City Florida (Pasco county) most of my life and 1 year in Houston Texas as an Eisenhower Eagle.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 21, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Since we also seem to be doing all-time favorites, someone has to mention the Kewpies of Hickman High in Columbia, Missouri. I didn't go there, but I did my undergrad in that town at Missouri (boringly, the Tigers).
> 
> View attachment 2401



Wow... I bet their wrestling team instills fear in the opponents!


----------



## JML (Oct 21, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The best mascot ever?
> 
> Both in West Virginia...
> 
> The Man High School Hillbillies and the Poca Dots.



Ah, but you are forgetting a college in your new neck of the woods. Delta State University Fighting Okra. I had a friend in seminary that went there.

View attachment 2409


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 21, 2011)

The University of Arkansas at Monticello's mascot is the boll weevil. Surprisingly, I'm having a hard time finding an image on their website, but Tim has a t-shirt (a gag gift from a friend who's a prof there).


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 21, 2011)

High School was Central Lions of Carrollton

View attachment 2411

College was the University of West Georgia Braves but went pc and became the Wolves.

View attachment 2412


----------



## interalia (Oct 21, 2011)

Crusaders. PB win!


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 25, 2011)

Eagles for high school. My college is a wolverine. And it uses maize and blue for colors


----------



## MarieP (Oct 25, 2011)

GO CENTURIONS!!!!!!! FIGHT, RED, FIGHT!!!!!!!

View attachment 2418

(Though it was often pointed out, uh why did we choose centurions when they were often the enemies of Christians? The answer was, because we're the *faithful* centurions!)


----------



## MarieP (Oct 25, 2011)

Jack K said:


> Then there's my graduate school. The Wake Forest Demon Deacons. It used to be just "Deacons" but someone decided that sounded too tame, so they came up with "Demon Deacons." Huh?



My sister went to college at Ohio Wesleyan. They were the Fighting Bishops!


----------



## SRoper (Oct 25, 2011)

We were the Bombers. Like a B-52.


----------



## M21195 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jets!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 25, 2011)

I actually received my GED while I was in the Navy. My squadron mascot was the Devil as we were the Be-devilers. 
View attachment 2419


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 25, 2011)

North Gwinnett High School Bulldogs.

Yes...those of you who know me will find that VERY ironic.


----------

